
One-off ketamine dose may reduce heavy drinking, say scientists - vo2maxer
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/nov/26/one-off-ketamine-dose-may-reduce-heavy-drinking-say-scientists
======
vo2maxer
Article:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-13162-w](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-13162-w)

------
TurkishPoptart
Ketamine is now being legally offered for treatment of depression in my city.
Alcohol is far cheaper, however.

